# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Newbie... Looking for help operation blob to beast.

## Juicemonkeys2003

I'm looking to loose some lbs. I'm a former football player I played college ball I know how to pack on lineman weight but taking it off has been a nightmare. Im 6 foot 5 and weigh in at 311 lbs. I do not need the extra weight anymore. I would like to drop down to 250 lbs. my BMR is 2791 and TDEE is 3836. I'm going to cut 500 cals out and follow the 40% c 40% p 20% f. My question or problem is I don't know how to put it all together into food and meals... If anyone can help that would be awesome. I'm looking forward to my success and will be documenting and posting my progress. I'm gathering as much info as I can before I start so this will work out and not be "another diet". Please any help it comments on what food and when to eat would be great thanks guys.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Check out the stickies posted At top of this forum. Here's a good one for you

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...g#.UVIkE1K9Kc0

----------


## cj111

Make your food selections, pick a target macro/calorie intake, hit it everyday. When you eat isn't as important as what you eat

----------


## MickeyKnox

What is your BF%? 

Use this template, and be honest with yourself.

----------


## Juicemonkeys2003

My lean mass is 191 I would say 30%

----------


## Juicemonkeys2003

So I want to stick to tilapia, salmon, chicken breast, and deer meat. So what is a good breakfast? And my carbs should be pre and post workout right? The carbs and fats are what I'm worried about. And what is the best protein shake? I use muscle milk...

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

You're on the right track. Choose your macros first (which you already did) and then make a list of acceptable foods that you can eat to hit those macros. 

Tilapia, salmon, chicken breast, and deer are all great so now choose some carbs. Rice, oats, potatos, etc. 

Don't worry about each specific meal but just figure what foods and amounts will allow you to hit your macros each day. 

Ex. 16oz chicken breast, 8oz salmon, 8oz tilapia and 1 cup rice, 1 cup oats, 2 medium sweet potatos etc.

Then divide up your total food for the day into meals and eat them when it's convenient for you to eat. 

Then stick to it! GL.

----------


## Juicemonkeys2003

Hey thanks Hartman. I'm trying to figure this out I'm finding it difficult to hit 333 grams of protein per day. I'm trying to cover it with two different meats a day like chicken and tuna one day and chicken and tilapia the next and one more that I can rotate with. I think if I can figure the protein out the carbs and fats will be a lot easier to hit. Oats, egg whites, Tablespoon of PB for breakfast. What are good per and post workout meals that will cover 120g of protein and 120 grams of carbs?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

PWO I like protein powder and oats and sometimes banana. My pre WO is just one of my regular meals like chicken/rice or tilapia/potato etc.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> My lean mass is 191 I would say 30%


191X15=2865

2865-500= *2365*

Start with a CLEAN diet that has no more than 2300 cals like this one wich is approx a 500 cal deficit. 

Note: you can combine meals 1&2 and 7&8 if you like. 

*
2250 Calorie Diet* 

Meal 1:	30g Oatmeal
1 scoop protein powder
Total:	(~230/5/25/30)

Meal 2:	100g Banana
227g Fat Free Greek Yogurt
Total:	(~230/0/30/20)

Meal 3:	141g Tuna(1 can)
2 slices Whole Wheat bread
10g Mayonnaise
Total:	(~390/10/40/30)

Meal 4:	200g Chicken Breast
125g Sweet potato
Green Veggies
Total:	(~360/5/20/45)

Meal 5:	100g Banana
227g Fat Free Greek Yogurt
Total:	(~230/0/30/20)

Meal 6:	200g Chicken Breast
125g Sweet potato
Green Veggies
Total:	(~360/5/20/45)

Meal 7:	200g Apple
34g Peanut Butter
Total:	(~300/20/35/10)

Meal 8: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese
Total:	(~160/10/0/15)

----------


## Juicemonkeys2003

Hey thanks. I started today. My weight is 310.2 lbs. I like all the food in that post. I think I will switch up the chicken for tilapia every other day. I'm going to post some pics in the next day or two. I'm excited for this and thanks for all the help everyone.

----------

